# Aplicaciones del triacs



## Julio Martínez (May 19, 2009)

Hola
El Vgt de un triac es el voltaje de disparo del gate, ok, pero referido a quién.
Otra cuestión, alguien conoce de alguna aplicación del triac en circuitos de audio, que no sea actuando como protección.

Saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2009)

El Vgt es la tensión MÍNIMA de disparo de un triac referida a Mt 1 (o Anodo 1)  y puede ser positiva o negativa.

http://www.inele.ufro.cl/bmonteci/semic/applets/pag_triac/triac.htm

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos14/triac/triac.shtml

Suerte!


----------



## erick david (Ene 8, 2011)

hola soy nuevo en la electronica y en el foro queria saber si el transistor triac junto con el diac se puede dejar mucho timpo conectado como unas 12 o menos horas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2011)

erick david dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en la electronica y en el foro queria saber si el transistor triac junto con el diac se puede dejar mucho timpo conectado como unas 12 o menos horas



Mientras NO te excedas en los parámetros de: disipación, corriente, tensión, temperatura lo puedes dejar activo el tiempo que quieras.


----------



## erick david (Ene 8, 2011)

aa ok grasias fogonazo
y que disipasion, tension, corriente y temperatura me pueden recomendar


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2011)

erick david dijo:


> aa ok grasias fogonazo
> y que disipasion, tension, corriente y temperatura me pueden recomendar



Las que indica el Datasheet del TRIAC que vallas a emplear.

Por ejemplo un *TIC16*

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2011)

Un triac puede funcionar durante años en plural sin ninguna pega; no se desgasta. Si está mal calculado o conectado durará fracciones de segundo.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 16, 2011)

Yo tengo otra pregunta:

*¿ Existe una tensión mínima para hacer trabajar el TRIAC ?*
Por ejemplo, siempre lo usamos con 220VAC o 110VAC... Pero no tengo idea si se podría hacer trabajar por ejemplo con 10VAC... 

Saludos.
PS: Ese dato aparece en el datasheet del correspondiente TRIAC ?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 16, 2011)

En principio no, claro que tendrá que superar como mínimo la tensión directa del triac. Yo los he usado sin pegas en 12Vac


----------

